# 13 Lí do bạn nên lên giường ngủ sớm hơn



## Chin Chin (3/5/19)

_*Con người và giấc ngủ có mối quan hệ mật thiết với nhau, bởi hầu hết thời gian sinh tồn của chúng ta phải dành ra ít nhất 1/3 thời gian để ngủ nhằm giúp cơ thể tái tạo lại năng lượng đẻ bắt đầu ngày mới.*_

Hầu hết những người trẻ tuổi thường dành nhiều thời gian với hàng tá công việc và mối quan hệ bên ngoài xa hội, gia đình. Do vậy mà nó chiếm hết một khoảng thời gian được thả mình trên giường để nghỉ ngơi thư giản sau một ngày làm việc căng thẳng. Bình quân thời lượng tốt nhất đủ để nạp lại năng lượng cho cơ thể là khoảng 7-9 tiếng/ ngày (bao gồm giấc ngủ đêm và ngủ ngắn vào ban ngày). Đôi khi bạn sẽ không đủ thời gian để thực hiện đúng như lịch trình bởi các yếu tố xã hội tác đọng, tuy nhiên nó sẽ không gây hại gì cho bạn. Nếu tình trạng này thường xuyên diễn ra và kéo dài có thể dẫn đến kiệt sức. Nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia về giấc ngủ chỉ ra rằng việc bỏ lỡ giấc ngủ có thể tác động tiêu cực đến tâm trí và cơ thể bạn.






Vậy làm thế nào để chúng ta có thể ưu tiên ngừng mọi hoạt động và lên giường ngủ sớm hơn? Cùng xem 13 Lý Do Bạn Nên Lên Giường Ngủ Sớm Hơn:

*1. Bạn sẽ trông đẹp hơn:*
Ai trong chúng ta cũng đều không muốn gặp phải tình trạng khó ngủ, tất cả để muốn sở hữu một "giấc ngủ đẹp". Các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng những người thường xuyên đi ngủ sớm sẽ có thể chất khỏe mạnh , năng suất làm việc cao hơn và đặc biệt ít có khả năng thừa cân, béo phì. Hơn nữa, mất ngủ sẽ dẫn đến cơ thể thiếu sức sống, trông bạn có vẻ luôn mệt mỏi, làn da dễ lão hóa nhanh chóng.






*2. Khả năng dự đoán, ra quyết định tốt hơn:*
Theo cuộc khảo sát 1 tuần của các nhà nghiên cứu tại Đại học Pennsylvania  cho thấy rằng: giác quan của những người ngủ ít hơn 5 giời mỗi đêm sẽ bịhạn chế bởi tinh thần không được tỉnh táo.  Những người mệt mỏi thể hiện hành vi không thể đoán trước. Nhìn chung, họ dễ dàng bực mình, thất vọng và phàn nàn về cảm giác căng thẳng hơn bình thường.

*3. Tinh thần bạn luôn tích cực*
Khi thường xuyên mất ngủ hoặc ngủ không trọn giấc sẽ dễ gây ra chứng trầm cảm, lo lắng. Bởi khi chúng ta ngủ, cơ thể có cơ hội tự phục hồi và tiếp nhiên liệu cho ngày mới. Vì vậy, nếu bạn không thể chợp mắt vào ban đêm và tâm trang luôn trong trạng thái trống rỗng hãy nhanh chóng khác phục bằng việc uống một cốc nước ấm hoặc bật  bản nhạc ballad nhẹ nhàng ru não bộ ngủ nhé.





*4. Giảm đau nhức, mệt mỏi:*

Chắc bạn sẽ nhận thấy được điều này, khi cơ thể mệt mõi bạn luôn thèm ngủ và sau giấc ngủ ấy là những cơn đau nhức người, uể oải. Điều này cho thấy giữa cơn đau nhức và giấc ngủ có mối quan hệ mật thiết với nhau.  Do vậy để hạn chế được tình trạng đau nhức người thường xuyên bạn nên ngủ đủ giấc và trang bị cho mình bộ sản phẩm giường nệm tốt nhất.

*5. Hạn chế các vấn đề về bệnh tim mạch*
Theo thông kế cho thấy, việc thức muốn vào ban đêm sẽ khiến cơ thể bạn bị xáo trộn, có nguy cơ mắc phải các bệnh tim mạch đến 48% và nguy cơ tử vong là 15% vì cơn đột quỵ.

Trong đó, những người ngủ ít hơn 6 tiếng mỗi ngày sẽ có nguy cơ mắc phải các hội chứng về rối loạn giấc ngủ và  có nguy cơ đột quỵ cao hơn 4,5 lần so với những người ngủ 7 - 8 giờ.
Ban đêm là lúc nhịp tim hạ thấp xuống, mạch máu cũng hoạt động chậm lại, cơ thể hoàn toàn phù hợp với trạng thái nghỉ ngơi. Nếu bạn vẫn ngoan cố thức khuya triền miên thì đây được coi như bạn đang tự mình cài quả bom nổ chậm cho sức khỏe của chính bạn.






*6. Giảm thiểu mắc phải ung thư*
Thực tế cho thấy, hệ miễn dịch sẽ được tăng cường nếu bạn ăn uống, ngủ nghỉ điều độ. Tuy nhiên nếu việc thức khuya thường xuyên sẽ dần khiến hệ miến dịch bị suy yếu, giảm khả năng đề kháng với các tế bào ung thư.

Đặc biệt, với phụ nữ thức khuya sẽ tăng nguy cơ mắc phải bệnh ung thư vú gấp 3 lần so với người ngủ sớm. Bởi melatonin được sản sinh trong quá trình ngủ vì thế thức khuya sẽ khiến chúng dần ít đi và bị tế bào ung thư lấn ác.

*7. Tăng cường trí nhớ*
Mất ngủ hay thiếu ngủ là kẻ thù số 1 gây ra tình trặng mất tập trung, hay quên, nhớ nhầm, tinh tần không đủ mình mẩn để giải quyết vấn đề. Vì thế để giúp bộ não được khỏe mạnh thì việc bạn cần làm là lên giường ngủ sớm.






*8. Tâm lý ổn định, thoải mái*
Với những người mất ngủ bạn sẽ rất dễ nhận thấy rặng họ thường xuyên cáu gắt,  tâm trạng bất ổn vì hệ thần kinh kiệt sức, thiếu năng lượng.

*9. Tiết kiệm thời gian và tiền bạc*
Thiếu ngủ sẽ dẫn đến hệ miễn dịch bị tổn thương và gây ra một số bệnh đáng tiếc sau này. Khi bạn bắt đầu giấc ngủ sớm bạn sẽ không bị chìm đắm trong giấc ngủ triền miên vì chưa thỏa mãn với cơn buồn ngủ. Đồng thời làm việc với tinh thần ổn định sẽ giúp các vấn đề được giải quyết một cách nhanh chóng.

*10. Ít lo lắng hơn*
So với những người ngủ sớm thì những người thường xuyên làm "cú đêm" có nhiều khả năng bị lấn át bởi các suy nghĩ tiêu cực lặp đi lặp lại hơn, theo một nghiên cứu khoa học từng công bố trước đây.

Giấc ngủ bất ổn thật sự có liên quan đến sự phát triển các ý nghĩ bi quan. Do đó, bạn ngủ sớm thì sẽ giảm bớt những bận tâm về các vấn đề khó khăn.

*11. Đảm bảo được sự an toàn *
Thiếu ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến mức độ an toàn khi lái xe. Theo báo cáo của quỹ an toàn giao thông Mỹ, những người ngủ từ 6 đến 7 tiếng một đêm có nguy cơ gặp tai nạn xe hơi gấp 2 lần những người ngủ đủ 8 tiếng hoặc hơn. Còn những người ngủ 5 tiếng hoặc ít hơn mỗi đêm thì nguy cơ này tăng gấp 5 lần.

*12. Hạn chế bệnh vặt:*
Bên cạnh việc phải thường xuyên rửa tay sạch sẽ thì thói quen ngủ đủ, ngủ sớm là một trong những cách hiệu quả nhất để tránh cảm lạnh hay cúm. Mà nếu có bệnh thì bạn cũng phục hồi rất nhanh, có thể ho hay hắt hơi trong vài ngày là khỏi.

*13.* *Bạn sẽ không cần phải ngủ nướng buổi sáng*
Khi đã duy trì thói quen đi ngủ sớm và đúng giờ, bạn sẽ không đánh vật trên giường để nhấc mình dậy chuẩn bị đi làm. Để ngủ sớm dễ dàng hơn, bạn có thể tắm nhanh với nước ấm và tránh xa mọi thiết bị điện tử.


----------

